# Tranny Accelerationism



## Vulva Gape (Feb 25, 2021)

So since notable trannies are now being outed as pedos, I actually think this is good for the terfs. There is only so much cognitive dissonance the troons and their enablers can have. How many people do you think Kev Kev and Jonathan Yaniv have peak transed? Thousands, probably. So as praxis, I encourage you all to message all the troons you know and tell them they are stunning and brave. This is how we win.


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Feb 25, 2021)

Accelerationism is retarded and a cope for people who know they're losing. EVen if you get your backlash it'll just take it back to a place worse off than if you won in the first place.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Feb 25, 2021)

Demonslayer1776 said:


> Accelerationism is retarded and a cope for people who know they're losing


For me it's not retarded, actually speaking out against troons would be retarded.

All the people I know love troons. I don't want to get cancelled and have no friends. So going along with troons is the best option, because I make the problem worse until it falls apart, and I get to live a comfortable life too. Bingo.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Feb 25, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> So since notable trannies are now being outed as pedos, I actually think this is good for the terfs. There is only so much cognitive dissonance the troons and their enablers can have. How many people do you think Kev Kev and Jonathan Yaniv have peak transed? Thousands, probably. So as praxis, I encourage you all to message all the troons you know and tell them they are stunning and brave. This is how we win.


It's all going to get memory holed anyways. The path of least pain is probably trying to actually get some of the genuine troons to accept reason and admit theyre different from women and also kids need therapy to transition. 

But dunno, thats up to the troons I guess. On the one hand, I do want it to accelerate because the troons dug this whole themselves by making it an "us vs them" mentality and "the only two possible positions are that of transphobes vs us". On the other hand, maybe it'd be the better thing to put forth a helping hand?

Ultimately, I actually don't care- and thats whats probably healthiest. This stuff got to me for years, and it got forced into being a non-issue for me in public, one that I couldn't comment on; so I'll probably just stick to that. Whatever happens, happens. Don't forget the annoyance from self identity extremists, maybe be compassionate enough to forgive if they are actually being reasonable, and if not? Meh, w.e, don't care enough anymore to loose sleep over it.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Feb 25, 2021)

Also, would point out- what youre talking about isn't accelerationism. Its collapsism.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 25, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> I don't want to get cancelled and have no friends


Maybe you would have more friends if you had a backbone. Nobody likes a suckup.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Feb 25, 2021)

This never works.  "This will be the terrorist attack that makes Europe change its mind about islamic migration"


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 25, 2021)

The only thing that'll stop the troon epidemic will be the collapse of society.
Kinda hard to worry about your gender when your survival takes up the majority of you day.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Feb 25, 2021)

My question is: society has no sympathy for men in general. Why do they all suddenly start sucking dick the moment they put on a dress


----------



## Vulva Gape (Feb 25, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Maybe you would have more friends if you had a backbone. Nobody likes a suckup.


Excuse you, I have a lot of friends. They're all libtards but thats not my problem.



Rusty Crab said:


> My question is: society has no sympathy for men in general. Why do they all suddenly start sucking dick the moment they put on a dress


Because no one wants to date trans other than other trans.


----------



## likeacrackado (Feb 26, 2021)

Accelerationism as an ideology is dumb. But I do understand the sentiment behind those who sympathize, especially on boiling frog situations like gun control. With that said trannyism and other off shoots of the sodomite normalization movement target children as both direct abuse victims and as useful idiots to enforce social control. Not a fan of that trend increasing at all


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm waiting for the troon's to start killing themselves en mass and see if normies will call for a halt in troonism. I feel like that's the only way for people to take troon issues seriously and even then, they cock up somehow.


----------



## thrusting (Feb 26, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Nobody likes a suckup


There is a difference between being a suck up and having basic agreeableness around normalfags. Its just not worth it to argue with acquaintances or random people in your life when they spew mainstream political garbage without thinking. Average people aren't politispergs who read up on policies to form their opinions. They just talk about what's popular and whatever makes them feel good. By arguing with their NPC takes you just cause friction without much upside. If someone is based and redpilled they are probably gonna let you know sooner or later and then you can still reveal your true powerlevel.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 26, 2021)

Demonslayer1776 said:


> Accelerationism is retarded and a cope for people who know they're losing. EVen if you get your backlash it'll just take it back to a place worse off than if you won in the first place.


I think what people forget is de-escalation is the only thing that's going to keep this world being a decent place to live in, if shit really blows up it's going to lead to a Hell on Earth where nobody wins.

I know this is hard when SJWs see any attempts at de-escalation as simply meaning you're a Nazi, but this is why as frustrated as I get sometimes you don't see me going full on Alt Right because it isn't going to actually help, it'll only make things worse, the more you _don't _the take the bait the more SJWs look like idiots, the more you do the more you make them look good, it's like a Chinese finger trap.

So in the interest of that I'm going to say that some trans individuals are legitimate and even some trans women are physically attractive to me, they're not all lunatics, the lunatics are simply who's being allowed to grab the mic at the moment and not give anyone else a chance to speak.


----------



## Tleilaxian (Feb 26, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I know this is hard when SJWs see any attempts at de-escalation as simply meaning you're a Nazi, this is why as frustrated as I get sometimes you don't see me going full on Alt Right because it isn't going to actually help, it'll only make things worse.


Just give them the Sudetenland, what's the worst that could happen?


Dom Cruise said:


> So in the interest of that I'm going to say that some trans individuals are legitimate and even some trans women are physically attractive to me, they're not all lunatics, the lunatics are simply who's being allowed to grab the mic at the moment and not give anyone else a chance to speak.


"The fact I'm sexually aroused by mentally ill men in dresses means that the severely mentally ill that surgically mutilate themselves and pump themselves full of synthetic hormones aren't mentally ill." 

Lol, that's not how it works. 

They are all lunatics, and your attempts to placate them is just accelerationism in the opposite direction.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 26, 2021)

Tleilaxian said:


> Just give them the Sudetenland, what's the worst that could happen?
> 
> "The fact I'm sexually aroused by mentally ill men in dresses means that the severely mentally ill that surgically mutilate themselves and pump themselves full of synthetic hormones aren't mentally ill."
> 
> ...


Transgenderism as a concept existed long before the last ten years and it didn't seem to be breaking down society back then, it used to be a minority of people that just wanted to live their lives in peace.

There's a world of difference between the Woke version of something and everything before Woke, the Woke is what's the problem here, not everything at it's core.

The issues in recent years has been transgenders wanting to impede on other people's rights, namely the rights of women and the rights of children, that of course is a problem, but what's really so wrong with someone living their life like that provided it's not stepping on anyone else's toes?


----------



## Tleilaxian (Feb 26, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Transgenderism as a concept existed long before the last ten years and it didn't seem to be breaking down society back then, it used to be a minority of people that just wanted to live their lives in peace.
> 
> There's a world of difference between the Woke version of something and everything before Woke, the Woke is what's the problem here, not everything at it's core.
> 
> The issues in recent years has been transgenders wanting to impede on other people's rights, namely the rights of women and the rights of children, that of course is a problem, but what's really so wrong with someone living their life like that provided it's not stepping on anyone else's toes?


"No, no, everything that's abhorrent and socially destructive was perfectly fine before this randomly decided point in history when suddenly those things became "woke", and the exact same thing they were doing before they were declared 'woke' are now bad. Even though nothing has changed."  Lol. 

And you've also described why we shouldn't give them the time of day, because we're clearly on a slippery slope. Of course 10 years ago the trannies weren't marching in the streets in their toddler outfits, wearing diapers, pacifiers in, demanding access to the daycare centers. Because the gays were still fighting for marriage. 

But as they win more and more battles, and normalize more and more aberrant behavior, they're going to continue searching for more "oppressed" people to righteously crusade for.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 26, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> I don't want to get cancelled and have no friends





Vulva Gape said:


> Excuse you, I have a lot of friends. They're all libtards but thats not my problem


Weird contradiction. I suppose it's par for the course the doublethink you have to engage in in pure libtard circles.



thrusting said:


> There is a difference between being a suck up and having basic agreeableness around normalfags. Its just not worth it to argue with acquaintances or random people in your life when they spew mainstream political garbage without thinking. Average people aren't politispergs who read up on policies to form their opinions. They just talk about what's popular and whatever makes them feel good. By arguing with their NPC takes you just cause friction without much upside. If someone is based and redpilled they are probably gonna let you know sooner or later and then you can still reveal your true powerlevel.



I just do what my history teacher did when I tried to parrot historical narratives that I got from a supposedly historical accurate comic book.

Smile and say "That's nice to hear, I don't think that's the full story. Have you read X?". You never know who is genuinely interested and just never got access to see beyond the horizon. The non npcs end up redpilling themselves, which is about 15%.

And there is nothing to cancel me over. I can live with myself for not agreeing to anything evil. I put another stone in the wall towards building. Win win strategy.


----------



## thrusting (Feb 26, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Weird contradiction.


Maybe I'm autistic but I don't see a contradiction between having a lot of friends and not wanting to lose them over petty bullshit.  I suppose you should be able to talk openly with friends but people these days can be pretty hysteric over small things. Sometimes pragmatism is more important than principles. I still use garbage services like whatsapp or discord because everyone else uses them and I don't want to be the weirdo who asks people to install a separate app so they can talk to me. 
I agree with your second point about redpilling people by using the Socratic method and asking the right questions.  You can make people think without offending them or dropping edgy takes that make you unpopular in normie social circles. When it comes to verboten stuff like troons or qualitative differences between cultures I would still wait a while and get to know the person I'm talking to since most people aren't open to these topics anyway.  As an average dude without aspirations to become an influencer or public figure there isn't really much to be lost. If you work independently there is a risk of being blackballed since many opportunities are reliant on networking with the right people.  
From my experience there isn't much fruitful discussion to be had with the average tranny lover. If you bring up their AGP fetish or how HRT poisons their mind they are just gonna preach you some bullshit about tolerance and personal choice because that makes them feel better than thinking about astronomic suicide rates of a poor marginalized group. I rather cuck myself by avoiding these topics and have a more pleasant day instead.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Feb 26, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Transgenderism as a concept existed long before the last ten years and it didn't seem to be breaking down society back then, it used to be a minority of people that just wanted to live their lives in peace.
> 
> There's a world of difference between the Woke version of something and everything before Woke, the Woke is what's the problem here, not everything at it's core.
> 
> The issues in recent years has been transgenders wanting to impede on other people's rights, namely the rights of women and the rights of children, that of course is a problem, *but what's really so wrong with someone living their life like *that provided it's not stepping on anyone else's toes?


lol have fun with the grave you chose


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 26, 2021)

thrusting said:


> Maybe I'm autistic but I don't see a contradiction between having a lot of friends and not wanting to lose them over petty bullshit.  I suppose you should be able to talk openly with friends but people these days can be pretty hysteric over small things. Sometimes pragmatism is more important than principles. I still use garbage services like whatsapp or discord because everyone else uses them and I don't want to be the weirdo who asks people to install a separate app so they can talk to me.
> I agree with your second point about redpilling people by using the Socratic method and asking the right questions.  You can make people think without offending them or dropping edgy takes that make you unpopular in normie social circles. When it comes to verboten stuff like troons or qualitative differences between cultures I would still wait a while and get to know the person I'm talking to since most people aren't open to these topics anyway.  As an average dude without aspirations to become an influencer or public figure there isn't really much to be lost. If you work independently there is a risk of being blackballed since many opportunities are reliant on networking with the right people.
> From my experience there isn't much fruitful discussion to be had with the average tranny lover. If you bring up their AGP fetish or how HRT poisons their mind they are just gonna preach you some bullshit about tolerance and personal choice because that makes them feel better than thinking about astronomic suicide rates of a poor marginalized group. I rather cuck myself by avoiding these topics and have a more pleasant day instead.


I guess he meant it as "I don't want the result of having no friends" whereas I read it as "I don't want this thing, also, I have no friends".


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 28, 2021)

No matter how many troonies anhero the situation will never change because doing so would require a massive about-face from the public, in particularly liberals who would have to publicly apologize for the deaths of hundreds of thousands because they supported bullshit pseudoscience

Remember when liberals supported euthanasia and massive sterilization campaigns? and when they apologized for it?

No you dont because it got memoryholed and they never gave a fuck about all the people whose lives they ruined. You only hear about the half-assed euthanasia the nazis did but not the one liberals did because its heckin valid

Same will happen with troonies when the Day of the Flip comes and they start splattering against streets everywhere


Rusty Crab said:


> My question is: society has no sympathy for men in general. Why do they all suddenly start sucking dick the moment they put on a dress


Because feminists created a system where the simple act of being born with a vagina gets you praise and benefits, so of course some men want a piece of that and I'm unironically in favor of them doing so

Fuck radfems, I laugh every time some butch dyke gets permanent brain damage from a "female" boxer troon only to get cancelled and branded a transphobe for complaining that she cant walk anymore


----------



## thrusting (Feb 28, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> Fuck radfems, I laugh every time some butch dyke gets permanent brain damage from a "female" boxer troon only to get cancelled and branded a transphobe for complaining that she cant walk anymore


How big is the overlap between feminist cunts who want gimmes and women who train for combat sports? Don't think blue haired obese dykes are willing to do something based on merits like sports.


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 28, 2021)

thrusting said:


> How big is the overlap between feminist cunts who want gimmes and women who train for combat sports? Don't think blue haired obese dykes are willing to do something based on merits like sports.


Every sportwoman who I seen bitching about trooners was a radfem or at least left-feminist, ergo they can suck it


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (Feb 28, 2021)

Modern day tranny culture is basically just like the hippie movement back in the 60s and 70s. They went crazy pushing the boundaries of all reason and convention, free living everything, venerating the earth and eastern philosophy, and practicing all sorts of wishy washy new age bullshit. They pursued it to excess and conservative America thought it would be the end of the US, freedom, and Christ. 

In the end, all the weird shit fell away from the mainstream, the hippies got jobs, and the world got recycling, environmentalism, renewable energy, and electric cars. 

The tranny movement is going to do the same thing. There will still be trans people around, but they won't really be as faggy as they are now, and modern medicine will probably do a better job preventing autists from fucking themselves up. What the world will get from it is yet to be determined.

Moral of the story is this. Don't worry about it. It's not as big of a deal as you think. Western civilisation won't die because of people in the rat king board. The world goes on. Don't listen to anyone too far left or right, they're preying on your weakness. Just don't worry about it, it doesn't matter.

Unless you're trans, in which case go wild. Because even then it still doesn't matter. And if you can somehow crack fusion energy while being disgustinger than hell, then that would be great.


----------



## Slap47 (Feb 28, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> So since notable trannies are now being outed as pedos, I actually think this is good for the terfs. There is only so much cognitive dissonance the troons and their enablers can have. How many people do you think Kev Kev and Jonathan Yaniv have peak transed? Thousands, probably. So as praxis, I encourage you all to message all the troons you know and tell them they are stunning and brave. This is how we win.



Not really. Radical feminists and social conservatives are also looking horrible at the moment as well. Trans issues will probably not be the most popular thing, but it will sneak through on the heels of the progressive wave.


----------



## pwnest injun (Feb 28, 2021)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> The only thing that'll stop the troon epidemic will be the collapse of society.
> Kinda hard to worry about your gender when your survival takes up the majority of you day.


This reminds me of the doorcam video of Lady Gaga's dogwalker getting jumped.  He was screaming in falsetto the whole time, even after he got shot, until the reality dawned on him that this could be the last moments of his life.  At that point he started talking like a normal person, asking the neighbors for help.

It was a stark expression of how much of the trans thing is just a performance that people get up to when they can afford to play pretend.  There are no neovaginas in fox holes, as it were.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Feb 28, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> Because feminists created a system where the simple act of being born with a vagina gets you praise and benefits, so of course some men want a piece of that and I'm unironically in favor of them doing so


Go dilate incel. This will affect your daughters, sisters, too.



DoctorJimmyRay said:


> In the end, all the weird shit fell away from the mainstream, the hippies got jobs, and the world got recycling, environmentalism, renewable energy, and electric cars.


Well the thing is those weed smoking hippies all grew up and became normal functioning members of society. Most young people get caught up in the trendy politics of the time, whether it's anti-war freedom shit or identity politics. But unlike your views, which naturally change over time, creating a frankencrotch and sterilizing yourself will  stay with you forever. How will they ever recover? They don't, and they go 41%. It'd be better if trans people stopped killing themselves and actually advocated against transition and gender stuff. But since most of them die the young ones think it's a good idea and the cycle continues.

That's why I'm scared of having kids, I don't want them to join this cult.


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 28, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> Go dilate incel. This will affect your daughters, sisters, too.


Go be a simp somewhere else cunt, you're not gonna have daughters anyway and if by a fucking miracle you do they will hate your ass for being racist against turtles or whatever its trendy in the future

Or go FtM then kill themselves but still blame you in the suicide note


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (Feb 28, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> Well the thing is those weed smoking hippies all grew up and became normal functioning members of society. Most young people get caught up in the trendy politics of the time, whether it's anti-war freedom shit or identity politics. But unlike your views, which naturally change over time, creating a frankencrotch and sterilizing yourself will  stay with you forever. How will they ever recover? They don't, and they go 41%. It'd be better if trans people stopped killing themselves and actually advocated against transition and gender stuff. But since most of them die the young ones think it's a good idea and the cycle continues.
> 
> That's why I'm scared of having kids, I don't want them to join this cult.


While most did grow up, lots didn't. There are still groups of elderly hippies eating away on the fringes of society to this day. And just because your sterilize yourself and mutilate your genitals doesn't mean you can't recant some of the crazier parts of trans ideology and join the mainstream. You'll just look like a weirdo for the rest of your life and have to adopt. 

It'll take a decade or three to get there, but ideologies with nothing behind them ultimatelybdie out, leaving behind only small concentrated nuggets of value that the movement managed to accrue during its existence. And when faced with the collapse of the "movement's" viability, the majority of the trannies will return to civilization and comfort, with a die hard group of partisans continuing to exist as outliers.

This kind of thing has been happening as long as civilization. The technocrat movement morphing into the atomic age can-do American exceptionalism, early nationalist thinking resulting in pan-Europeanism. Go back far enough and you'll hear some Roman senator decry the foolishness of Roman youth in their support of some sort of nacent populares bullshit.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 1, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> when liberals supported euthanasia and massive sterilization campaigns?


Background on massive sterilization campaign?


----------



## Sustainable War (Mar 2, 2021)

Generally I'm pretty dismissive of accelerationism, not just because of the shitness of making everything worse to get better, but because most accelerationist ideas are extremist bullshit that require little to zero nuance in regards to the opposing ideology that's allegedly going to crash in on itself any day now. Rightoids, commies, leftoids, every fucker, always think their bulletproof ideas will stand up against something that's already been winning for ages.

But I guess I'm in a bubble now, because troon shit just seems like it _really is _built on a house of cards. It's got oodles of funding, both business and woke politicness behind it, but I don't see how they can keep this shit under wraps unless they've made near magical advances by the time the skyrocketed generation of mentally and physically destroyed troons' warranties start expiring. Like, maybe, when all the people fucked from puberty blockers, HRT, and SRS and toxic grooming social media communities are starting to get lawsuits and exposes, the troon industry will have developed updated troonsition shit and can say "Glad we're so developed and NOW we can turn you into a real man/woman" but otherwise, I have a hard time seeing how they can memory hole this that effectively if it keeps escalating the way it is. Not saying they can't, and I don't think the end "positive" troon reckoning result won't be filled with compromises, but fuck, unless a lot of us are entirely wrong and it's just minority troublemakers and a wave a progress, they can't hide all the fetishists and med fuckery. There's a lot of objectively bad shit that can actually be accelerated.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Mar 2, 2021)

For me it’s not accelerationism, it’s indifference. I really don’t care if someone is true to themselves and chops off their dick or scoops out their uterus, especially when they get mad at anyone trying to reason with them. Autists when they decide to do something will generally seek out validation and ignore everything else. Consequently, they made their bed so they’ll have to lie in it. I’d also argue that their actions are a net benefit to society because otherwise they’d find other sex freaks and have children.

Why bother helping someone if they’re just going to throw you under the bus for trying to look out for them? It’s like saving a poisonous snake that on its own accord choose to climb up a mountain and imperil itself, and then being surprised that after saving it, that the snake bit you. 

 I’m jaded but that’s because I used to be a die hard leftie who was a True BelieverTM when I was younger and before I realized the core element of progressivism is rich kid oneupmanship. It was never about improving the world and it’s all about perception. Plus there’s no way to belong no matter how much you do, care, or believe if you’re a prole... so why bother?


----------



## Maurice Caine (Mar 2, 2021)

I'll tell you something. From 2016 onwards every single fucking hobby and community I have been a member of for the former part of the 2010s got infested with troons. Right, you heard about it happening in some wack 4chan board like /r9k/ and shit like SufficientVelocity, but then when I have realized by 2018 the entirety of Discord, Reddit, you name it, was full of trannies. Like, they were mods, they were owners, they were everywhere! People I've known for 6 years started drinking from this Kool-Aid. Then my best buddies started doing it and when I realized I was posting on the last place I ever thought I'd step foot in. Kiwi Farms. Yeah, that Chris-chan forum. Sometimes I still have trouble accepting it, so I just said fuck it and I don't even care about anything anymore.


----------



## Cool Dog (Mar 3, 2021)

Sustainable War said:


> But I guess I'm in a bubble now, because troon shit just seems like it _really is _built on a house of cards. It's got oodles of funding, both business and woke politicness behind it, but I don't see how they can keep this shit under wraps


It wont fall, consider the current assymetrical divorce laws. The consequences are plain and very visible: entire generations of kids raised without a father, kangaroo courts for men, fathers killing themselves because they cant see their kids, or because they cant pay alimony so they are risking prison even though debtor prison is illegal. The only people fighting against these shitty laws are rich women who wont want to lose half their shit and pay alimony to men, because "rules for thee not for me".

LGBT has become an industry and they need to expand, they already got what they wanted at first with gay marriage so where to?. Troons, thats the new market, billions in surgeries and drugs, pushing governments to pay for them so the number of candidates increases because the taxpayer always picks up the tab. Much like the divorce industry this troon business wont go away, theres too much fucking money involved, too many people becoming rich & famous. They are not simply gonna say "guess we have to quit now" like acceletards believe.


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 3, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> So in the interest of that I'm going to say that some trans individuals are legitimate and even some trans women are physically attractive to me,


Why do I get the feeling those two things are related lol...the fact that some twink’s tilapia flaps got you acting strange doesn’t mean society should accept them as valid


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 3, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> Why do I get the feeling those two things are related lol...the fact that some twink’s tilapia flaps got you acting strange doesn’t mean society should accept them as valid


It also doesn't mean society should hunt down and kill them either, some people are just weirdos and should just be left alone provided they aren't really bothering anybody else, it doesn't matter if they're "valid" or not.


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 4, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> It also doesn't mean society should hunt down and kill them either


That doesn't necessarily have to be the alternative though. What about prohibiting the behavior while focusing on treating people with dysphoria or other conditions so they can live as their birth sex?


----------



## Sustainable War (Mar 4, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> It wont fall, consider the current assymetrical divorce laws. The consequences are plain and very visible: entire generations of kids raised without a father, kangaroo courts for men, fathers killing themselves because they cant see their kids, or because they cant pay alimony so they are risking prison even though debtor prison is illegal. The only people fighting against these shitty laws are rich women who wont want to lose half their shit and pay alimony to men, because "rules for thee not for me".
> 
> LGBT has become an industry and they need to expand, they already got what they wanted at first with gay marriage so where to?. Troons, thats the new market, billions in surgeries and drugs, pushing governments to pay for them so the number of candidates increases because the taxpayer always picks up the tab. Much like the divorce industry this troon business wont go away, theres too much fucking money involved, too many people becoming rich & famous. They are not simply gonna say "guess we have to quit now" like acceletards believe.


That's exactly one of those things I think doesn't compare. Broken families are a tale as long as human history. There's a lot more nuance to that than the troon issue. No doubt divorce laws and culture are one of the many, many fucked up things society overlooks, but I doubt there's any real epidemic of men killing themselves specifically over alimony and not seeing their kids (note, specifically over the alimony/custody stuff - male suicide rate is a whole other thing), let alone one that compares to the suicide ideation fluffing machine that is the troon industrial complex.

Cigarette companies had a big slap, right? And alcohol ones too to a lesser extent? Sanitation regulations bumped up across all industries around the 20th century. There's always some kind of amoral money motive behind "good" things too, but the point is a massive wave of regulation and societal reorientation isn't completely unheard of and every layer of everything isn't doom. And the objective results of the transplosion is a bunch of bird-boned, heart-attack prone quasimodos with their genitals mutilated and their brains crosswired, with existential confusion about their identities and what's real, while, say, shit tier divorce laws have some societal patterns of fucked up kids that you have to examine from a few degrees away to understand and men who are maybe breaking but not in any especially specific way. I wouldn't be uber surprised if this shit successfully, truly becomes the new normal, but unless they really, really, really, really improve all the aspects of transition and the pervert degens thin out of trans ranks, it just seems primed to be the next cigarettes.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Mar 4, 2021)

https://twitter.com/yellowglasses/status/1367284357635862534






Jesus christ, my son. This whole twitter thread is a fucking hot mess.


----------



## Seventh Star (Mar 4, 2021)

Companies will eventually make a grave mistake and start hiring trans people or utilizing them as an audience. That'll be when everything falls apart.


----------



## MugolEx (Mar 7, 2021)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> The only thing that'll stop the troon epidemic will be the collapse of society.
> Kinda hard to worry about your gender when your survival takes up the majority of you day.


> survival
Troons will be the first to go if society collapses, assuming they are post-op. Any group trying to survive will never accept such a huge resource burden such as a troon. They would be considered dead weight because of the ailments caused by their useless augmentation and would need to consume more then their fair share of medical attention that would be better suited for the couple who are capable of having offspring. That being said, if they are pre-op trannies then they will just act as their actual gender again and other frivolous ideas about gender will go to the wayside as it would not offer any thing beneficial to the groups survival.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Mar 7, 2021)

Seventh Star said:


> Companies will eventually make a grave mistake and start hiring trans people or utilizing them as an audience. That'll be when everything falls apart.


They're more preoccupied with their sexuality than their studies. I've honestly not seen one non-political trans person who were also held in high regard from their peers. "Okay they look like a shitshow but at least they're smart". To hire a trans person would be to hire someone part-time because they'd be jerking off in the bathroom or crying at their desk half the time.


----------



## OrionBalls (Mar 7, 2021)

thrusting said:


> There is a difference between being a suck up and having basic agreeableness around normalfags. Its just not worth it to argue with acquaintances or random people in your life when they spew mainstream political garbage without thinking. Average people aren't politispergs who read up on policies to form their opinions. They just talk about what's popular and whatever makes them feel good. By arguing with their NPC takes you just cause friction without much upside. If someone is based and redpilled they are probably gonna let you know sooner or later and then you can still reveal your true powerlevel.


Why is everyone so keen on breaking the first rule of conversation in public society, these days? No politics. Second rule: No Religion. They aren't that hard to keep.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Mar 7, 2021)

I don't know if it might be the right thread to post this one but there an article where it refer this as translunacy. https://www.unz.com/article/rhymes-against-humanity/


			https://archive.vn/VtehR
		



> “History never repeats, but it does rhyme.” It’s a good line (though Mark Twain probably never said it). I see history rhyming in modern leftist ideology, which seems to contain blasphemous corruptions of three central Catholic doctrines: miraculous birth, immaculate conception and transubstantiation. Leftists mock and reject these doctrines in their original Christian form, but those doctrines weren’t pernicious when they were Christian. Instead, they strengthened Western civilization and inspired great art and literature. The leftist corruptions, by contrast, can be called “rhymes against humanity,” in that they promote the destruction of Western civilization and cause vastly more murder and other crime.
> 
> *Ibram X. Kendi speaks*
> 
> ...


----------



## mickey339 (Mar 7, 2021)

It is already being critiqued by high profiles. So a couple of years, two decades will be enough for it to universally reach the status of lobotomy.

The fastest way to kill it would be for USA (beacon of tranny ideology) to implement universal healthcare and thereby kill off the greatest market for medical companies to profit of unecessary medical treatments.

Ironically, the last time an organisation carried out medical operations to cause grave hormonal consequences was when the Catholic church castrated little boys. And to add, since their genitals weren’t removed it was also a type of prevention. Was is the church’s stance on those two things now? That just shows how far society can change.

Also, American men thinking they are being unfairly treated by society is a testament to human delusion if anything.


----------



## BarebackTop-TakeMyLoad (Mar 7, 2021)

Trannies were former incels who were former euphoric atheists.

What will be their next metamorphosis?


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 7, 2021)

Superkooter said:


> What will be their next metamorphosis?


The final metamorphosis.


----------



## Noir drag freak (May 7, 2021)

MugolEx said:


> h> survivar nen
> Troons will be the first to go if society collapses, assuming they are post-op. Any group trying to survive will never accept such a huge resource burden such as a troon. They would be considered dead weight because of the ailments caused by their useless augmentation and would need to consume more then their fair share of medical attention that would be better suited for the couple who are capable of having offspring. *That being said, if they are pre-op trannies then they will just act as their actual gender again and other frivolous ideas about gender will go to the wayside as it would not offer any thing beneficial to the groups survival.*



That depends on how society reconstructs. For one thing, gender nonconforming status is common in some cultures like India, the Philippines, Thailand, and even Senegal.


----------



## Vulva Gape (May 7, 2021)

Noir drag freak said:


> That depends on how society reconstructs. For one thing, gender nonconforming status is common in some cultures like India, the Philippines, Thailand, and even Senegal.


These "statuses" are only an outlet of their homophobia. For example, hijras are gay men who are not considered "men" by society. There's nothing progressive about it. If we do reconstruct with that stuff the progressive/feminist goal would be to abolish those categories.



Superkooter said:


> Trannies were former incels who were former euphoric atheists.
> 
> What will be their next metamorphosis?


I have no idea. Maybe transspecies or transracial.


----------



## thrusting (May 8, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> These "statuses" are only an outlet of their homophobia.


Very good point. Places like Iran where SRS was commonplace way before the west are extremely intolerant towards "alternative lifestyles".  Gays are forced to troon out because they would face the death penalty if they were just openly fucking other dudes. Its like cheek busting in prison because no women are available. 
Western  trannies  remain at the bottom of the desirability ladder because people who have the freedom to choose who to fuck would never touch them.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (May 9, 2021)

Superkooter said:


> Trannies were former incels who were former euphoric atheists.
> 
> What will be their next metamorphosis?


Shapeshifting into a dead guy.


----------



## Terrorist (Jun 1, 2021)

On the one hand, I want tranny spokescreatures to be as deranged, repulsive and radical as possible so that Joe Average will know that they're dangerous freaks with a psychotic ideology despite overwhelming social and institutional pressure to accept them.

IMO the trannies who are polite, passable, and occasionally throw a bone to the side of reason - the Robert "Blaire" Whites of the world - are actually the most dangerous, way moreso than the Yanivs or Labelles. That's because they can mimic normalcy enough to pacify Joe Average, who will generally take any excuse to go-along-get-along because he's not willing to bear the costs of dissent. It'll be the ones who can convince Fox News boomers they're fundamentally benign and only want the freedom to pursue happiness just like the rest of us who will win the culture war.

On the other hand, acceleration in our current direction has real consequences to real people, that we have only begun to see in regards to the trans stuff. If you're an accelerationist, I'll remind you that you're on the same train as the rest of us. Although you might consider yourself apart from the mainstream culture, you still live in it and it will affect you eventually.

People count on some big right-wing backlash, like the pendulum will inevitably swing back, but the left has crossed countless lines already without effective resistance. Are we so sure the pendulum hasn't been welded in place? The American right wing is a joke - by the looks of it, their version of "backlash" will turn out to be Bruce Jenner bearing a bunch of non-binding nothingburgers about girls' sports. It's the opposite side of right-wing cope to doomerism, and I have yet to see a logical argument that it will happen beyond "Don't worry bro, it just has to bro, I mean the left is getting fucking crazy!" Of course, it's never now that this has to happen and never them who are to stick their necks out to do it.


----------



## Trapitalism (Jun 13, 2021)

If we make the trannies look and behave like women, there is hope that they will replace women and curb the excesses of feminism.


----------



## AtomFoxx (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Oglooger (Jun 13, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> Because no one wants to date trans other than other trans.


Not even trannies want to date other trannies.
They want TRYE amd HONEST women to submit to them and be theor leabian GFs


----------



## stares at error messages (Jun 16, 2021)

All trannies are paedophiles in disguise

Buy rat poison


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 13, 2022)

This is an important discussion and you've all done very well contributing to it. I'm bumping this thread as it's as relevant as ever.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Nov 13, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> I think what people forget is de-escalation is the only thing that's going to keep this world being a decent place to live in, if shit really blows up it's going to lead to a Hell on Earth where nobody wins.



Is this not preferable to letting your enemies win? Things can't get any worse if you're to the right of Jane Fonda, so it's not like things will be any different for the sane. John Mclane shooting through his own shoulder to kill the guy holding him hostage in Live Free or Die Hard comes to mind. You could maybe have pulled that argument out a decade ago when things could get worse. Now they can't.

If we are, no matter what, going to have to deal with this, then I'd at least like to leave as large a crater in my wake as I possibly can, just to make sure my enemies can't win either. If troons are the unassailable class for this decade, then let's encourage them straight into the euthanasia bed in a Canadian hospital.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Nov 14, 2022)

pwnest injun said:


> This reminds me of the doorcam video of Lady Gaga's dogwalker getting jumped.  He was screaming in falsetto the whole time, even after he got shot, until the reality dawned on him that this could be the last moments of his life.  At that point he started talking like a normal person, asking the neighbors for help.
> 
> It was a stark expression of how much of the trans thing is just a performance that people get up to when they can afford to play pretend.  There are no neovaginas in fox holes, as it were.


After reply but where would that video be?


----------

